# Woking Nuffield



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi 

I'm new to fertility friends and just wondered if any of you are currently with the Woking Nuffield? 
Would be great to get to know someone going there, the waiting rooms are always full of people but no one ever chats to each other!


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Chantal,

Just wanted to say hello and  to fertility friends 

Strawberries xx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the responses, I'm still trying to get to grips with how to post messages and respond to individuals so apologies if I end up all over the place! It's great to finally find a place to talk about the whole fertility nightmare/journey with people who really understand it! Also it means I'll stop driving my husband crazy by going on about it the whole time to him.......


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Chantal 
 
I sit in the waiting rooms somtimes wishing to shout I'm on FF is anyone else 
We do have orange wrist bands and ribbons which can be worn when at the clinic to let others know that your an FF member, 
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF -and to the Orange bands that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, the first Link will be a good place to start,

Woking Nuffeild Chat thread
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

PCOS
CLICK HERE

Pregnancy loss
CLICK HERE

Forget me not ~ A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies. 
CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month (probalby Feb/March for you) and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I Forgot the wrist band Link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=42332.0

Ive given you lots of Links to infomation on my post above
I strongly recomend reading the what every new member needs to know thread  if nothing else!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi 

Well after months of reading posts on FF I've finally decided to join in the fun! My DH and I have been trying since January 2006, naturally for about 18 months and then had tests done in August 2007 which revealed that I have PCOS and my husband had low sperm count (which later tests showed to be normal)! 

I tried Clomid for 6 months but then got my GP to refer me to the Woking Nuffield for our first IVF in May 2007. It seemed to go exceptionally well, whilst I got OHSS it was quite mild and in June 2007 they transferred one embryo (I wanted two but was told I was too high risk due to the OHSS). Anyhow to my utter shock and amazement I got a BFP! I thought I was the luckiest person alive, as we also had 9 good quality frozen embryos. However, my joy was short-lived as I had a missed m/c at 8 weeks (found during a routine dating scan). It was such a shock as I had had no bleeding or cramping, so basically no signs whatsoever! I didn't even know what a missed m/c was! To top it all I had gone alone to the scan as I was so sure everything was OK (my HcG levels were fantastic). 

Anyhow, I resumed treatment in January 2008, having my first FET on the 6 February 2008. Unfortunately although they transferred two good quality embryos I got a BFN. Strangely I was so confident it would work, as I had got a BFP first time round, that I really wasn't prepared for the BFN. I suppose I am learning the hard way that IVF is unpredictable! 

Have my second FET scheduled for late May 2008. This time they have suggested doing a blastocyst transfer (I have 6 frozen embryos left). I'm in two minds as to whether this is a good thing or not. I have heard that blastocyst transfers have higher rates of implantation but that is assuming they get to the blastocyst stage. I am starting to wonder if it is possible to have lots of very good quality embryos (i.e. Day 3 appearance) but in reality they are abnormal (i.e. hence implantation failure or m/c)? Is this more of a problem in women with PCOS. Are there any members out there in a similar boat to me?

I do realise that I haven't had that many cycles/transfers and maybe just need to be a bit patient but am finding it so hard  

Look forward to your replies .


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Dizzi thanks so much for the information which is fantastic! Sending you lots of  chantal



Dizzi Squirrel said:


> & Welcome to FF  Chantal
> 
> I sit in the waiting rooms somtimes wishing to shout I'm on FF is anyone else
> We do have orange wrist bands and ribbons which can be worn when at the clinic to let others know that your an FF member,
> ...


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Chantal,

I am in a very similar situation as you I have PCOS and my DH they said Low spem count but later said some tests were ok for him but not consistant. I was on clomid for 8 months last year even though it worked on the 6th month for me and I did ovulate I did not get pregnant. So we started ICSI in December 07. I got 19 eggs only 9 fertilized.  I had two transferred in January 08 which was a painful negative. 

I have 4 frozen and I am due to start down Regulating injections again in april 08 and my frozen embryo transfer will be in May 08 hopefully if they all survive they will choose the best two to put back. 

Do you know if they could try for blast with mine or is 4 not enough to try blast with they have not really explained that side of things with me.

Any advice please for when I go back to hospital to pick up injections with regards to blast.

Hope all goes well for you.  Everything crossed for you. 

Spinney1

xxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Spinney

Sorry I have not responded sooner! Having just joined FF yesterday and have made a couple of posts but am still trying to work out a) how you find your posts and b) how you check to see if you have had replies. Is there a way of alerting yourself somehow?! Otherwise I don't think I would ever have seen your response.

Well, hopefully I can help you out a little. I think with blastocyst transfer because only 40% or less make it to blastocyst they generally say they want a minimum of 6 embryos to work with. This way they can hopefully be certain of transferring some to you. When I spoke to WN last week they said that they would hope to get 1 blastocyst from 6 embryos!! I really hope they do or otherwise I think I will spiral into depression (as we still have to pay the full FET fee, plus £500 extra to do blastocyst whether they get to that stage or not). Anyhow as they suggested it I can only hope and pray  that the odds are in my favour. I think the hardest part about all of this is the whole waiting around, then when the cycle comes you get a little excited and hopeful, and when it doesn't work it's as if your life comes crashing down! I am also still not sure whether it is a good thing that they suggest blastocyst or not. I have heard that they also do it as a 'diagnostic' tool to see if there is an embryo quality issue (i.e. if they all arrest/stop growing after Day 3). 

I wish you the best of luck with your next cycle. Looks like we'll be doing it about the same time, so please keep in touch as I'd love to hear how you come on in the next few weeks/months  

Chantal xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi foxylady and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

Im sorry to hear of your problems trying for a baby and i wish you loads of luck with your FET in may and that it brings a positive result. A friend of mine on this site had treatment at woking nuffield and recommends the clinic highly.

Kate xx​


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

emsy25 said:


> Hi, Emma thanks for the note  no doubt you'll see plenty more of me now I've joined FF!!
> 
> Just wanted to say hello and welcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Kamac80 said:


> Hi Kate
> 
> Many thanks for your kind note. I think you are definitely right about this place being full of advice and support. It will be so nice when I do my next cycle to have people to chat to who understand what I'm going through. Glad to hear about Woking Nuffield, I chose them because I think they are the 2nd best clinic in the UK.
> 
> ...


----------

